# UEFA cup final 20 May



## A_Skywalker (May 18, 2009)

20 May 17:45 Shakhtar Donetsk v Werder Bremen  2.75 3.40 2.50


----------



## filipeIV (May 19, 2009)

Diego is outta here and I think Shakhtar can win here easily  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## danyy (May 19, 2009)

I think shakthar will win.


----------



## danyy (May 20, 2009)

OOOOOOOOOooo SHAKTHAR won . They deserve it anyway. The last uefa cup season


----------



## A_Skywalker (May 20, 2009)

Well, the name changes and the format, but it will be the same tournament for me 
Im glad ukrainian team won UEFA cup, its better for the sport.


----------

